# Newbie's Spaniel Pics



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Just joined and thought I should put a couple of photos of my dogs here.

This is Ailla, Springer spaniel who is 2 & 1/2 years old










And Jago, a 16 month old Clumber










And Benson 4 month old Clumber










Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Hiya and welcome 

Lovely dogs.....great pics.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow what great pics of 2 Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Awwww I just adore clumber's... they look sooooo smushy


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, amazing pics, gorgeous dogs..... x


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

ohhh spaniels :thumbsup:


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

beautiful  xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful happy looking dogs you have, great pictures,


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I want a Clumber and I want one now??? How big do they grow? what other spaniel are they most compariable to??:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

wow what great pics! what camera do you have? the quality is amazing!!


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

hannahbanana129 said:


> I want a Clumber and I want one now??? How big do they grow? what other spaniel are they most compariable to??:biggrin:


They do grow to big boys (& girls). Jago is 17 months old and weighs 31 kilos. he is from working stock so is a bit lighter than show dogs who can top the scales at 36 - 38 kilos.

They are basically a working dog but are also good pets because they will, if allowed, curl up in front of the fire and lead a sedentary life but really they should be encouraged to be active and healthy.

They are not as hyper as springers and cockers can be but don't be lulled into thinking they are slow. Try catching one that is ignoring the stop whistle and you will find out that their leisurely gate hides a good turn of speed.

But they are lovable

Steve


----------



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> wow what great pics! what camera do you have? the quality is amazing!!


These were taken with either Canon 40D or 5D. Photography for me is a paying hobby and I just love taking images of my dogs

Steve


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

They just have the type of face and coat thta makes you want to cuddle up with them... They are truly beautiful... I'm not getting another pup now until We've found a house with more land, maybe then it's definitely something I'd consider, then I'll have half springer, a cocker and a clumber, nice collection!!! I think my poor husband will be outnumbered very shortly!!1 ha
x


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Beautiful pix as always! Haven't they grown!

Check my link Sgurr - English Springer Spaniels - Welcome so you know who I am!

Sgurr


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

lovely photos, have wondered what a clumber was


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely pics of your dogs!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous looking dogs, and fabulous photography. My DSLR is my life, and my dogs (and other peoples!) are my models! You sound very much like me!


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

looovvvveeee the pics 

great action shots


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Steve nice to see you here too (it's DBpaws from springer forum with Barney) Boy has Jago grown HUGE and when did this other clumber come about? 

All of them are such gorgeous dogs as ever and I need to try and keep up with the springer forum


----------

